# Windows - Where am I going wrong?



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey all, got a bit of a problem when cleaning the windows on my Golf. 

I can never get them as clean as I'd like, whatever I try they look clean in the shadow but as soon as the sun hits them I can still see the marks from my microfibre, its like hazy / greasy marks all opver the windows. 

At the moment I'm using a microfibre cloth (that I use only on windows) and Auto Glym fast glass. I'm getting this problem on the inside and outside of my windows. 

What would you guys recommend? 

Thanks 

George


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

I know what you mean, try degreasing them first then re-cleaning using clean cloths for each operation


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe not the done thing but I have always been impressed by any spray cleaner and scrunched up newspaper. Clear the inside wit horizontal strokes and the outside with vertical, then you know which side any smears are on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

A lot of people love fast glass on here tho I haven't had particularly good results with it myself. Well to start with personally i'd try switching from your microfibre to a paper towel, you only need 1-2 sprays per glass. i.e., not enough that the paper towel ends up wet and is putting on solution as it is taking it off.

See what happens then.

If it's still playing up I'd try switching to a bowl of vinegar and a few blobs of fairly liquid, using a microfibre to apply (wringing out inbetween goes) and a kitchel towel (or equivilant) to remove. Dip MF into the bowl, wring out partially, wipe glass with firm pressure, dry immediately. You should find it streak/dirt free.

The dodo mint merkin glass microfibre is worth a try too.

Finally if you just cannot get on with glass sprays (like me at times), perhaps you could just start using a cream glass polish instead, like autoglym car glass polish?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am having this problem too. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for advice


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

I used to use a paper towl to apply(after the spray) then a microfibre to buff


----------



## DEL_UK10 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have also used autoglym fast glass and have had crap results. I am using the new formula by autosmart at moment. better that autoglym but still a nightmare if caught in sun with no shade.


----------



## Matthijs (Aug 13, 2008)

Autoglym Fast Glass, same problem for me guys. Looks great in the shade, but rubbish in the sun.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

i clean mine with apc, then some lt, works perfik for me.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Matthijs said:


> Autoglym Fast Glass, same problem for me guys. Looks great in the shade, but rubbish in the sun.


Thats the problems I was having, yet others swear by it (and I don't have any reason to doubt them). I wonder if it is the fact that it can't cope with really dirty glass yet if you keep ontop of it you may be ok.

Very odd really. I really like Espuma Crystal Green glass cleaner, it's quite like IPA in some respects and evaporates really well, you can even spray on and just leave it without wiping, and the streaking is very little! Always a good test.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Stoner Invisible glass with Scott Work Towels (blue paper towels; you can get them in Halfords but I got them in Costco a fair bit cheaper).

Anyway, if you really want to blast off any residues then try a felt pad and cerium oxide compund on a DA or rotary. This is a proper glass polishing combo and should also be able to remove any light scratch marks left by the track of your wiper(s).

Polishing felt:

http://www.glasspolishshop.co.uk/index.php?cPath=80&osCsid=3ab45e8a7b8e389e82e94c4bcb1713bc

Cerium oxide compund:

http://www.glasspolishshop.co.uk/index.php?cPath=164&osCsid=3ab45e8a7b8e389e82e94c4bcb1713bc


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

IPA :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

less product and use am embossed paper towel if you can,like you buy for commercial use or white roll/blue :thumb:


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad to see I'm not the only one having this problem :wall: Recently though I've found that less of the product (AG fast glass), buffed right in with a microfibre seems to do the trick. It's only occasionally now that I can see it smear and even then it's in the bottom corners of the windows where it's not quite so easy to see or buff it in. I find the front windscreen to be terrible days later though, presumably because of heating the windscreen? Always looks awful in low sunlight. I'll try some of the other suggestions on here though, too :thumb:

I had been using RainX window cleaner, but that was worse, and have since gone back to AG FG. If anything, I find AG FG works better than RainX!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmm well at least some more truth is coming to light about people's experiences with FG. Tbh I would just change glass cleaner, it may well be method but i'd be damned if I could get it to leave a streak-free finish to my standards.

I don't think I have ever heard a bad word said about stoners invisible glass.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I have always struggled with glass cleaning, never getting it perfect smears all over. I changed 2 things. the product to meguiars glass cleaner the concentrated stuff and the cloth, I now use either an old meguiars water magnet or a dodo mint merkin (or what ever their glass cloth is), spray the cloth with the product and wipe the glass to remove the grime then use a dry part of the cloth to buff up and ensure no residue is left not that there is as megs glass usually evaporates. I used to use Megs nxt glass but it smeared probably due to too much product but Im not going back just to prove a point.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Regardless of what product you use, when you have cleaned the window, clean it again with an ultra clean mf.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to struggle with a turtle wax glass cleaner. I then bought AG fast glass and still
couldnt get a smear free finnish (using a normal microfibre with both). I then bought a
designated glass cleaning cloth (from polished bliss IIRC) and found the difference to be
amazing! The product is easily wiped off and takes all finger prints etc with it and even
once facing the sun theres no smearing or streaking what so ever, so imho its all down to
the glass cloth.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

S500 said:


> Regardless of what product you use, when you have cleaned the window, clean it again with an ultra clean mf.


yeah, i think that really helps.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I sometimes use Clearkote Quikshine on the inside as well as the outside of the windows. Works well for me. I also quite like the megs glass spray. I use the Megs white terry cotton MF towel to apply / buff.
It's a funny thing though glass cleaning. sometimes you follow all the right steps carefully and you can still see some marks. I think I get it right 80% of the time although very frustrating when you dont! 
I tend to only clean the inside glass on my car every 3 weeks as I am careful not to get fingerprints on it. One of the jobs I really dislike!


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

To the guys that have suggested Meguiars glass cleaner, would this do:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valeting-and-bulk/meguiars-glass-cleaner-concentrate/prod_384.html

Or would I have to go for the NXT Gen stuff: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/meguiars-nxt-glass-cleaner/prod_419.html

Thanks


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

AG Glass polish works well for me.
Halfords have a 3 for 2 ATM if that helps.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Inside I would use AG Glass polish to remove grease film (for want of a better desc). I hate doing the windows inside however I recently bought MR Muscle Glass Cleaner (liquid)for buttons out of Tesco and did the front windscreen and I was amazed that there was no streaking! I used a tight low pile MF cloth to buff off.

for the price I think its a find that Mr Muscle stuff. The default Fast Glass is almost 3 times the price.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never had a problem with AG FG and smearing, main problem I have is water marks from where the rinse water has dried before I can clean the glass. Use FG and a Mint Merkin, one spray on sides, few more on front and back and rub hard. Use AG Glass polish when doing a full detail of before applying Rain X but found using a waffle weave much better than a MF for glass.

Only other issue I have is an outline where the wiper blades run which is visible when rinsing as the water seems to hang there as a film a bit more but nothing seems to be visible when dry, I'm just wary that something is on the screen despite looking clean but that's probably just being too anal!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

George3G said:


> To the guys that have suggested Meguiars glass cleaner, would this do:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valeting-and-bulk/meguiars-glass-cleaner-concentrate/prod_384.html
> 
> ...


The one I use is the bulk product in the first link, the nxt was the one I stoped useing, the only problem is that it dilutes a lot so 3.8L of the stuff will last a hobby detailer forever. 100ml in a handyhold bottle or the megs bottle gives you 1L of cleaner now I use about 10 sprays to do my vectra the level hardly moves.


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses.

Can I have a few suggestions on the following please:

AG Glass Polish Applicator
AG Glass Polish Buffer
Cloths to use for AG FG / Megs glass cleaner (unless its kitchen roll?)

Links from Clean Your Car would be best as I want to place an order with them today

Thanks


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

I always use fast glass find it to be very good, I was using windowlene but this caused fogging. I recently grabbed some spontex glass microfibres in Tesco for the sum of 99p each and find them very good. They offer more bite on glass then normal MF's.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

have you tried ag glass polish? IMO its awsome stuff. it takes a bit more effort than fast glass but the results in the end are amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

I prefer Einszett Glass Polish over AG's. Doesn't dust as much imo and does not stain rubber trim either.
Use waffle weave m/f rather than terry style ones on glass to avoid the linting problem.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I'm using Turtle Wax Nano-Tech Glass Cleaner confused and can't fault it.
Works best with a new mf to avoid the linting problem. 

I think a lot comes down to a good clean mf towel :thumb:


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you guys recommend me a good cloth to use then when buffing and applying both AG FG and AG GP?

Thanks


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I use Citrus Bling from Valet Pro diluted 1:4, use it on the car windows and the house windows inside and out find it very good, never smears always gives a great clean finish. On the house windows i dont even pre clean with anything just Citrus Bling straight on.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

as for a good cloth, go tou you pound shop, they do mf's for a £1 and one is a glass cloth has lots of bite and really helps to clean the glass.

ag fast glass less is deff better as you dont get loads of streaks, butthe polish is better not as hard to use and a better finish.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Silver R26 said:


> I use Citrus Bling from Valet Pro diluted 1:4, use it on the car windows and the house windows inside and out find it very good, never smears always gives a great clean finish. On the house windows i dont even pre clean with anything just Citrus Bling straight on.


I keep wanting to read that as Cillit Bang for some reason!


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I too have had problems with FG smearing.

However, I have found that using less of the product and making sure its very well buffed off is a major factor.

THe best thing is your interior windows generally dont need done that often. Genernally, one to two sprays into your cloth and working the product in works well. Then using a new, clean and dry towel to buff it off.

However I have found a damp towel, followed by a dry towel will remove the streaks.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

George3G said:


> Can you guys recommend me a good cloth to use then when buffing and applying both AG FG and AG GP?
> 
> Thanks


Don't use "fluffy" mf cloths, they trap dust and fibers in them that will end up on your window.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

once you have your windows clean... I can highly recommend sealing them with NanoLex 
premium glass sealant.

Once applied and dried, makes keeping the windows spotless effortless.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

*glass cleaing*

Try Stoners invisible glass, fantastic stuff and use very so its quite ecomomical


----------



## sg1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I normally give my windows a good wash and rinse then let them dry.

Then use the AutoGlym window cleaner,but only a small amount to get a very thin haze.

I take off with a microfibre or something simlar then give all the windows and good going over with a normal towel and they come up great :thumb:


----------



## tomcr1981 (Jun 6, 2009)

hi,i find the best way is wipe with cloth and a water/vineger mix,then dry with newspaper.works perfect everytime


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

tomcr1981 said:


> hi,i find the best way is wipe with cloth and a water/vineger mix,then dry with newspaper.works perfect everytime


Might try that this weekend, cheers pal.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

imo - its the mf cloth...

everytime I use one it does the same to mine - you need a proper glass cloth.

you could try this as well - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160318773077

it seems to do a good job on my glass.


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Used a MF on mine and yea looked like **** in the sun. Use some Skoda glass cleaner (good stuff) 

Just going to get some blue roll from screw fix and leave the MF's for cleaning the interior.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ahhh, so it is the MF, lol.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Ahhh, so it is the MF, lol.


sure is - it doesnt absorb it for some reason - well its not that, its just you need something with a tighter weave.


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Little update for those who have had the same problem as me... it's solved!

I don't know whether it was the cloth or the spray, but this is my new combo:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valeting-and-bulk/meguiars-glass-cleaner-concentrate/prod_384.html

and

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html

It's so quick and easy, and seeing as the megs glass concentrate is diluted to 10:1, it costs about 40p for one litre!


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Mentioned just once was the Mr Muscle glass cleaner (green and label saying contract use only??) two cloths, spray on one buff with tother, makes little diff what type of cloth either, although I prefer well washed tight weave pure cotton, as long as it is non pattern making and pulled tight for the final buff. Used for ages and never ever a smear. MF will work but can on occasions leave the pattern behind if held loose. (IMHO) 50% technique, 40% liquid type, 10% cloth. I've tried most spray type window cleaners and have yet to find a bad one, I just favour the MM. Countrywide seem to be the only people that seel this version ... so far, I do struggle to find it on occasions.

I NEVER clean glass in direct sunlight though.

Charley


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've tried a number of things, Mr Muscle, Windowlene, APC, Megs Quick Detailer. All leaving the odd streak.

Yesterday i tried Tesco's own brand Window cleaner (the blue stuff in the car section, not the household stuff), I found it to be very good, no streaks just lovely clean clear windows. For 95p can't be beaten.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I have noticed a big difference with using Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate diluted with purified water:thumb:


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Try the Polish...

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=FE&Range=1


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

AG Car Glass Polish. £6 it cost me for a little bottle. I put it on my windscreen and when it rains it starts to smear.

How can I stop this??


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

You are possibly not applying enough product and/or not removing it properly?

IT doesn't like being applied in damp or foggy conditions i.e., when it's going dark.

Apply during the day and leave it all to dry as a haze, then buff off with a MF.

Also worth checking your wiper blades..


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

I would never use a MF for glass cleaning. I use a (cheap) waffle weave towel and it doesn't seem to matter which of the many types of glass cleaner I use.

Change cloths.:thumb:

Al Fresco


----------



## AlanJ (Jul 10, 2009)

I use nothing other than filtered water and a clean microfibre cloth - gleaming!


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

I too had this problem chaps.. I tried all sorts, & it actually didn't end up being the products..... when the quear 1 cleaned my cloths she used expensive 2 in 1 liquid, the conditioner left the cloths soft yet greasy to touch. Now i use cheap biological cleaner from wilko no thrills stuff for my window cloths. 
the cloths are clean but not greasy resulting in a lovely clean smear free window!
Try it see if it makes a difference. ;0


----------



## RnRollie (Apr 16, 2008)

tomcr1981 said:


> hi,i find the best way is wipe with cloth and a water/vineger mix,then dry with newspaper.works perfect everytime


i second that :thumb:
this method has worked for decades, 
the thing is: it requires a bit more elbow grease compared to those spray & wipe products 

What i have found that worked very well in keeping the interior windows cleaner is: i stopped smoking in my car :wave:


----------

